# Cosmic Fog - Juice reviews



## CloudmanJHB (13/11/15)

*COSMIC FOG - COLA GUMMY







Reviewer: *CloudmanJHB

*Mod:* Anarchy Mod \ Koopor mini
*Watts/Volts: *24

*Atomiser:* Kangertech Subtank RDA
*Coil Resistance:* .5
*Wicking Material:* OEM Cotton

*Strength:* 0mg
*Price: *R140 (30mg)
*Website: Purchased from www.thevapery.co.za chaps at an event.*

*Website blurb:*
Remember the cola bottle gummy candies you loved as a child?
They are fond memories no longer! Cosmic Fog is bringing them back in style with this delicious, fizzy, candy cola flavor that you have to experience to understand.


*Reviewer Notes: *Refreshing, definitely not something I see and an ADV but a nice flavourful and clean vape which definitely defines the gummy flavour , sweet and tangy at its best. Childhood memory nostalgia 

*Similar to:* Nothing I have had yet!

*Avoid if:* You don't sweet and tangy sauces.


*ADV :* Not for an all day 
*
Nom Scale:*
nom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/11/15)

Thanks for sharing your review @CloudmanJHB 

I like tangy 
Would you say this is more sweetish or more tangy?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/11/15)

Hey there,
Thanks ! 

It's a fine line, I would say 60% Tangy 40% sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsychoFluffy (19/12/16)

*Reviewer: *PsychoFluffy

*Mod:* Fuchai 213
*Watts/Volts: *40

*Atomiser:* Serpent Mini 25
*Coil Resistance:* .5
*Wicking Material:* Cotton Bacon

*Strength:* 3mg
*Price: *R280 (30mg)
*Website: Purchased from The Vapery
Website blurb:*
They Say... The new Sherbet flavor in The Lost Fog Collection will turn any night into an epic party. Orange, raspberry and lemon-lime all mixed perfectly in a sweet yet subtle cream and chilled to perfection. So whether you need to cool down after a long night out, or just enjoy a black from the past...


*Reviewer Notes: *Imagine sour jelly tots and that's the best approximation to the taste you'll get. Right amount of sour for my taste buds, with the sweet being really well balanced. Bought it on a whim and can't say I'm disappointed 

*Similar to:* Nothing yet.

*Avoid if:* You don't dig the sour stuff.

*ADV :* Not an all day vape.
*
Nom Scale:*
nomnom

*Buy Again?:*
2/5
With my current bank account probably not, but in an ideal world, sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (26/12/16)

Juice Review #1


Chill’d Tobacco by Cosmic Fog :

This Juice blew my mind beyond any and all comprehension , I have always had a special place for cosmic fogs’s juices ( specifically Sonrise !! , review to follow soon ) , the juice itself had a very dark yellow colour which clearly indicates a proper steeping process my guess would round about to 1-2 months , but now my take on the flavour profile :

Vaping on this reminded me of some mild turkish tobacco my aunt brought me from their trip to Turkey , paired with a delicious Peppermint candy cane laced with hints of beautiful Dark chocolate , it has a very satisfying full bodied taste , with a not too overpowering tobacco taste that leaves you wanting for more , the peppermint is not too overpowering and leaves a cool taste on the inhale , the exhale is what especially excites me with the mix of mild tobacco and dark chocolate ,

this juice might not appeal to every caper but will tickle the taste buds of any tobacco lover from new to intermediate , I will definitely be gaping more of this in future ,


8.3/10


Please leave a comment with any and all criticism , suggestions and opinions  hope you guys enjoyed it , there will be more to follow!


----------



## Silver (26/12/16)

Thanks for sharing your review @JanVanRiebeeckVaped - sounds like a lovely juice

I have moved your post above to this existing Cosmic Fog - Juice Reviews thread.

We try to keep all the reviews in the relevant thread in this subforum - so it makes it easier for members to find reviews for a particular juice.


----------

